# Utah Trout Slam



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Got and e-mail from utahtroutslam.com (aka DWR - the official sponsor) wanting everyone to join ($15/year) and compete in catching seven species of trout in one year in Utah. I'm sorry, call me a purist or whatever, but I think charging $15 to enter a contest to catch Fraken-trout (Splake & tigers) is kind of unrealistic.

They list cutthroat as only one species, even though we have three distinct species of cutt's in Utah (four if you count the Bear Lake cutthroat as a sub-species of the Bonnevilles; and five if you include the new population of "greenbacks" found in SE Utah).

Wyomings CuttSlam seems much more rewarding. Catch their four species of cutthroats and you get a certificate from Wyoming Game & Fish - and it costs you nothing.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I already completed the Utah trout slam and I didn't even Need to pay the $15. Unless the prize for completing the slam is fantastic, I wouldn't pay the fee.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighmtnFish said:


> I already completed the Utah trout slam and I didn't even Need to pay the $15. Unless the prize for completing the slam is fantastic, I wouldn't pay the fee.


Hey, I have too!-()/- Do we get a prize?

RE"Wyomings CuttSlam seems much more rewarding. Catch their four species of cutthroats and you get a certificate from Wyoming Game & Fish - and it costs you nothing."

Agreed, I would like to see something like this too, although the Greenbacks and *native* range Yellowstones would be tough. I think the cutts at E lake and the surrounding waters are Yellowstones still. Maybe it is doable yet.

Also, maybe the DWR could give you a certificate if you catch your 5 regular "trout slam" species and give you a certificate with glowing electrodes if you get all the frankenfish as well.


----------

